
Bitcoin ETF rejected by SEC - obilgic
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/26/winklevoss-twins-bitcoin-etf-rejected-by-sec.html
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17621066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17621066)

